# لماذا أدرس الهندسة الإلكترونية ؟



## الحاج نانو (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ،
عزيزي القارئ ، بصفتك مهندس إلكترونيات ( أو طالب هندسة إلكترونية ) فأنت تحبب الآخرين بهذا التخصص بالتأكيد ! لو سئلت الأسئلة التالية ، ماذا ستجيب ؟

ما هو الجذاب في دراسة الهندسة الإلكترونية ؟ ولماذا فضلتها على غيرها من التخصصات - سواء الهندسية أو غير الهندسية - ؟
ما هي مجالات وفرص العمل لطلاب الهندسة الإلكترونية بعد التخرج - خاصة في الشرق الأوسط - ؟


مودتي


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الحاج نانو قال:


> السلام عليكم ،
> عزيزي القارئ ، بصفتك مهندس إلكترونيات ( أو طالب هندسة إلكترونية ) فأنت تحبب الآخرين بهذا التخصص بالتأكيد ! لو سئلت الأسئلة التالية ، ماذا ستجيب ؟
> 
> ما هو الجذاب في دراسة الهندسة الإلكترونية ؟ ولماذا فضلتها على غيرها من التخصصات - سواء الهندسية أو غير الهندسية - ؟


أخى
كل ميسر لما خلق له، لذا أحببت هذا التخصص لأنى توافقت معه أما أى سبب آخر فهو موجود فى كل التخصصات الأخرى


> ما هي مجالات وفرص العمل لطلاب الهندسة الإلكترونية بعد التخرج - خاصة في الشرق الأوسط - ؟
> مودتي


 كل فروع الحياة الآن أصبحت تحتوى الكترونيات بدأ من معالجة القمامة (أعزكم الله) وحتى ابحاث الفضاء لذا مجال العمل فى كل مكان لكن الأرزاق بيد الله


----------



## Tito50 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اخى الحبيب . مجال الالكترونيات يقدم كل ماهو جديد وما هو حتى غير متوقع ويحث ممارسيه على الاطلاع اكثر على ماهو جديد.بدليل ان العالم فى السنوات القادمة ان شاء الله سيعتمد بشكل شبه كلى على الرجل الالى الذى هو فى الاصل مكونات الاتكرونية .
ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى الاجابة على السؤال القيم
اخوكم احمد جمعة


----------



## المعتز بالله (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الحاج نانو قال:


> السلام عليكم ،
> عزيزي القارئ ، بصفتك مهندس إلكترونيات ( أو طالب هندسة إلكترونية ) فأنت تحبب الآخرين بهذا التخصص بالتأكيد ! لو سئلت الأسئلة التالية ، ماذا ستجيب ؟
> 
> ما هو الجذاب في دراسة الهندسة الإلكترونية ؟ ولماذا فضلتها على غيرها من التخصصات - سواء الهندسية أو غير الهندسية - ؟
> ...



1 - الجذاب في دراسة الهندسة الالكترونية هي الامكانيات الجبارة التي بامكانك تنفيذها بأقل التكاليف .. 
2 - عن نفسي وانا لازلت طالبا في السنة التانية .. التفضيل هنا مسألة رغبة واقتناع .. وانا كنت مقتنعا تماما بهذا التخصص ..
3 - كما قال مشرفنا .. مجالاتها تتسع لكل شي الأن .. ولكن الارزاق بيد الله ..


----------



## tebian abd (3 أكتوبر 2009)

انا ادرس الهندسة الالكترونية فقط لانني اردت دراسة الهندسة بغض النظر عن نوعها بعدين بديت شويه شويه افهم معناها


----------



## الحاج نانو (5 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً للأخوة عباس ماجد محمد ، Tito50 ، المعتز بالله ، tebian abd على ردودكم المفيدة .
شدني ردّ الأخ tebian abd ، وأود سؤالك ، بعد أن دخلت الهندسة الإلكترونية - رغم أنه لم تكن لديك فكرة عنها من قبل - هل ما زالت تواجهك الصعوبات في فهمها ؟ وهل أنت الآن مقتنع بالتخصص ؟


مودتي


----------



## tsne (5 فبراير 2010)

انا طالبة في مجال الهندسة الالكترونية وانا متخوفة من ان تكون مجالات العمل في هدا القسم تكون للرجال اكتر من انها للنساء فارجوا من اهل الخبرة تقديم النصيحة لي وشكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (6 فبراير 2010)

اسألى الزملاء فى وطنك فهنا فى مصر من انجح المجالات للمرأة


----------



## abd_alkaraim (7 فبراير 2010)

أنا تخصصي هندسة اتصالات والكترونيات بغض النظر عن فرص العمل فدراسة هذا العلم ممتعة جدا لانك عندما تدرس تحس وأنك تدرس في شيء ملموس واقعي


----------



## abd_alkaraim (7 فبراير 2010)

وشكرا على سؤالك


----------

